# Low Tide getting signal but not working right.



## GT_Fall (Sep 8, 2022)

Hi all,

Been working away on a Low Tide and I am testing it. I have read through the forum and Im not seeing anything thats similar to my issue. I am getting an output. I seem to be getting a random warble but I would say there's no modulation just a judder in the sound from time to time. Rate seems to change this. 
I have tried to follow the detailed instructions on how to uses the BBD and Gate trims. When Im adjusting the BBD the signal will get louder and clearer but there is always a hiss at the end of a note. Especially if I play a chord. Also the gate trim only works at 95%-100% the rest is silent. 

I did notice when reading that when subbing a J201 conversion board sub for the 2sk208-y i needed to cross the legs for S and D so I have done that, insulating one leg. I have also noticed people taking voltage readings of the ics and Q1-4 so I will do that below for the Qs and IC7. In the below i have set all then knobs to 100% ;

Q1: D- 260mv / S- 7.6v / G- 0.2mv
Q2: E- 7v /B- 7.65v / C- 9v
Q3: E- 3.4v /B - 4v / C- 6v
Q4: D- 5.75/ S- 200mv / 0.5mv
Q5: E- 5.1v / B- 5.75v /C-9v

IC7 - MN3207 - 
1 = 0v
2 = 2.44v
3 = 3v
4 = 4.6v
5 = 5v
6 = 2.4v
7= 3v
8 = 3.2v 

Im relatively new to pedal building, first try with ICs. Any help would be magic and if anyone needs more info or reading I can get them. 

Cheers
Graeme


----------



## GT_Fall (Sep 8, 2022)

A small update, i decided to check out my resisters, make sure they are right. Got to R7 and R37, 1k8. My supplier has sent me 68 ohms in a 1k8 package. I probably should have tested them before putting them in but I assumed they would be right. Would that make a major difference? I suppose im going to have to try and dig out the 68 ohms and replace them with 2k (not having any 1k8, lol). 

Any pointers on how to do that? Any chance this will have damaged any other components?   

(P.s. I am raging with my major supplier who have made this mistake. will not use them again).


----------



## fig (Sep 8, 2022)

The incorrect resistors probably didn’t do any damage, but there is a decent potential for doing so when replacing them so take your time. Also, it’s a good practice to at least check the color bands as your placing them. Mistakes happen both on the supplier side, same as with the end-user. Either way, it can be a PIA for certain.
Solder braid or solder sucker would be the most popular. I clip one lead from the component side, touch the iron to the other lead’s solder-side and pull it out, then clean up the pads with solder braid. I wouldn’t use the old solder in the pad, as it would be heated three times.


----------



## GT_Fall (Sep 8, 2022)

fig said:


> The incorrect resistors probably didn’t do any damage, but there is a decent potential for doing so when replacing them so take your time. Also, it’s a good practice to at least check the color bands as your placing them. Mistakes happen both on the supplier side, same as with the end-user. Either way, it can be a PIA for certain.
> Solder braid or solder sucker would be the most popular. I clip one lead from the component side, touch the iron to the other lead’s solder-side and pull it out, then clean up the pads with solder braid. I wouldn’t use the old solder in the pad, as it would be heated three times.


Thanks Fig, 

I have ordered a new batch of 1k8s. Might as well do it right than hope a 2k will do the job. Fingers crossed swapping them out will make the difference. Will take my time trying to pop them out! Not made to many mistakes on PCB's yet but when I have its never been on such a tight board. Wish me luck and I will post the results in few days when the new resistors get here.


----------



## fig (Sep 8, 2022)

GT_Fall said:


> Thanks Fig,
> 
> I have ordered a new batch of 1k8s. Might as well do it right than hope a 2k will do the job. Fingers crossed swapping them out will make the difference. Will take my time trying to pop them out! Not made to many mistakes on PCB's yet but when I have its never been on such a tight board. Wish me luck and I will post the results in few days when the new resistors get here.


Understood. The 2kΩ would have worked, but having some 1k8Ωs around is handy


----------



## GT_Fall (Sep 16, 2022)

fig said:


> Understood. The 2kΩ would have worked, but having some 1k8Ωs around is handy


The 1k8s arrived today. I have changed them over and now there is a lot less distortion and the mix knob is working. I have tried following the instructions for setting the bbd but I don't seem to be hearing any chorusing in the signal. And on the gate I am only getting out put on the last 5% of the trim pot. the output sound that I am getting (with the mix/gate/depth at 100%, Slew at 0% and Rate at 50%) is like a random glitching of the note. As far as Im aware thats what the rate and gate are doing. 

Any ideas to why im not getting any chorusing effect when trying to set the BBD? Anything I can check with the multimeter?


----------



## fig (Sep 16, 2022)

I don’t have the schematic (and chances are it wouldn’t make me any smarter) , but I’m wondering about Q1…seems the source is taking the voltage, instead of the drain. Maybe that’s how it’s wired though. I’ll have to let someone with a better understanding help you. With this gang, success is nearly guaranteed!


----------



## GT_Fall (Sep 16, 2022)

fig said:


> I don’t have the schematic (and chances are it wouldn’t make me any smarter) , but I’m wondering about Q1…seems the source is taking the voltage, instead of the drain. Maybe that’s how it’s wired though. I’ll have to let someone with a better understanding help you. With this gang, success is nearly guaranteed!


Thanks buddy. I did cross D and S as i read somewhere you needed to do that if using a J201 rather than a  2sk208-y. Although I only ever came across it once. 
 I did find the Schematic last week while trouble shooting. Q1 ( 2sk208-y) has pin 1 from vcc, pin 3 going towards the input and pin 2 going towards ground. Being a beginner im not 100% if thats a good description or not! lol. Maybe I could try un crossing the legs?


----------



## fig (Sep 16, 2022)

I re-checked the data sheets.

J201






2SK208-Y





They appear to be the same pinout


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 16, 2022)

@fig is correct- they have the same pinout_. _
 I recently built one using j201s, and can confirm they work as direct drop-ins


----------



## GT_Fall (Sep 16, 2022)

fig said:


> I re-checked the data sheets.
> 
> J201
> 
> ...


Im using one of those little surface mount to through pin boards. so the pins are marked D S G rather than S D G on the TO-92. oh im getting a bit confused. lol. 
Ive tried both ways and i get a more of an effect crossed. bit its cleaner uncrossed. Both are effected by a kind of swooshing static sound when I play a chord at every point on the trip pot.


----------



## fig (Sep 16, 2022)

Maybe @DGWVI can confirm, but the surface mount pads should align with the correct pins..so no need for the adapter? Do you have another J201?


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 16, 2022)

fig said:


> Maybe @DGWVI can confirm, but the surface mount pads should align with the correct pins..so no need for the adapter? Do you have another J201?


Yep, they align correctly. I put mine using straight pin headers


----------



## GT_Fall (Sep 16, 2022)

fig said:


> Maybe @DGWVI can confirm, but the surface mount pads should align with the correct pins..so no need for the adapter? Do you have another J201?


Ah sorry i mean they were pre mounted on the board. Bought at the same time as the PCB. You can see them in the picture above the BBD.


----------



## GT_Fall (Sep 16, 2022)

DGWVI said:


> Yep, they align correctly. I put mine using straight pin headers


Ah, yeah that seem to be right. Thanks for the photo!  I have uncrossed the pins. So its got less noise when nothing is played but when i play any chord i get a lot of hiss with the not. Im still unsure Im getting any chorusing effect, im just getting a random warble to the signal.


----------



## GT_Fall (Sep 16, 2022)

@DGWVI , do you have your Boost and pad both on or is that they way it should be for off? Am i making a rookie error by having the switches both away from the "on" i.e. the opposite way to you.


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 16, 2022)

GT_Fall said:


> @DGWVI , do you have your Boost and pad both on or is that they way it should be for off? Am i making a rookie error by having the switches both away from the "on" i.e. the opposite way to you.


I have boost off, pad on. Bbd trim set just a hair under halfway, and gate trim almost full up.

With those settings on the internals, try
Rate at halfway
Depth at full
Slew / Damp between 11 and 2 o'clock
Gate from 0 to about 10 o'clock
Mix around halfway
Level to taste


----------



## GT_Fall (Sep 16, 2022)

DGWVI said:


> I have boost off, pad on. Bbd trim set just a hair under halfway, and gate trim almost full up.
> 
> With those settings on the internals, try
> Rate at halfway
> ...


Those levels give a lot less noise. Im getting a bit of warble on the effected signal but its pretty subtle. I know this is a subtle pedal some times, just checking Im getting what Im supposed too.

when I put the depth down to zero and the mix to wet im just getting the same as my dry signal.


----------



## GT_Fall (Sep 16, 2022)

@DGWVI @fig thanks for your help with this. Its definitely working now. I don't think I really have the two trims in right yet. Im getting the the modulation. I have watched this demo 



 and im not really getting the gating working at all yet. finding there's not to much difference in from about 20% to 80% in the BBD which might be odd. It might just be that Im not that great a guitarist!  It sounds really special in the demo but when im playing it sounds a bit meh a bit one dimensional. 
Finger cross a bit more time with it tomorrow will get it zeroed in but im not convinced. lol


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 16, 2022)

GT_Fall said:


> @DGWVI @fig thanks for your help with this. Its definitely working now. I don't think I really have the two trims in right yet. Im getting the the modulation. I have watched this demo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome that got it working.
I'm still kinda tuning mine. The gate trimmer reacts differently depending on what guitar I'm using, and haven't quite found a happy medium yet. 

If I get a minute later, I'll try to record a sound run down/ knob twiddle of mine


----------



## GT_Fall (Sep 8, 2022)

Hi all,

Been working away on a Low Tide and I am testing it. I have read through the forum and Im not seeing anything thats similar to my issue. I am getting an output. I seem to be getting a random warble but I would say there's no modulation just a judder in the sound from time to time. Rate seems to change this. 
I have tried to follow the detailed instructions on how to uses the BBD and Gate trims. When Im adjusting the BBD the signal will get louder and clearer but there is always a hiss at the end of a note. Especially if I play a chord. Also the gate trim only works at 95%-100% the rest is silent. 

I did notice when reading that when subbing a J201 conversion board sub for the 2sk208-y i needed to cross the legs for S and D so I have done that, insulating one leg. I have also noticed people taking voltage readings of the ics and Q1-4 so I will do that below for the Qs and IC7. In the below i have set all then knobs to 100% ;

Q1: D- 260mv / S- 7.6v / G- 0.2mv
Q2: E- 7v /B- 7.65v / C- 9v
Q3: E- 3.4v /B - 4v / C- 6v
Q4: D- 5.75/ S- 200mv / 0.5mv
Q5: E- 5.1v / B- 5.75v /C-9v

IC7 - MN3207 - 
1 = 0v
2 = 2.44v
3 = 3v
4 = 4.6v
5 = 5v
6 = 2.4v
7= 3v
8 = 3.2v 

Im relatively new to pedal building, first try with ICs. Any help would be magic and if anyone needs more info or reading I can get them. 

Cheers
Graeme


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 16, 2022)

DGWVI said:


> Awesome that got it working.
> I'm still kinda tuning mine. The gate trimmer reacts differently depending on what guitar I'm using, and haven't quite found a happy medium yet.
> 
> If I get a minute later, I'll try to record a sound run down/ knob twiddle of mine


@GT_Fall, Here's a demo. Hopefully it helps


----------



## GT_Fall (Sep 20, 2022)

DGWVI said:


> @GT_Fall, Here's a demo. Hopefully it helps


That demo is great. I would say that Im struggling to get the trim pots right. I just cant seem to find the ranges. My BBD sounds pretty much the same from 20% to 80% and I only really have the last 5% of the Gate doing anything. I also don't have it boxed up yet, i have it on a tester going to the amp. Maybe it will be easier once its in the box. 

On the upside im pretty confident its working. I can match the sounds more or less in the demo, although there's something missing from my output, the core repeats and tone are there. Biggest match is around 7 mins when the rate is up high. 

I also find when i have the Pad switch off and the External gate high i get a fizzy sound overlaying my signal and that continues throughout the whole sweep of the trim pot. Im using a tele so not a high output pick up. 

I think going forward i need to box it up and then tweak the trim pots. And if any one has advice or recognises these issues above, let me know and I will try solutions out. 

Thanks everyone for your help so far.


----------

